# Tampa Convention Photos



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Despite posting this link in Randy's Tampa convention thread, I will post here as well in case someone misses my 86th post in that thread...

A selection of photos from layout tours. Went with Randy, Mike and Charlie, had a great time with those guys and others at the event. We saw most layouts but not all due to time and mileage (!) constraints.

End of album is devoted to Sundance Central RR high quality modeling

Hope you enjoy

https://picasaweb.google.com/112292...hkey=Gv1sRgCP79nr6kp-q6CQ#6012917699930364562

Please use right arrow to advance through the album

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I, for one, are glad you posted it here as well Jerry. I may well have missed it otherwise.

The photos are great and I enjoyed looking through them. I particularly like the 'old time' ones in the later part of the post. Superb modelling and such interesting detail.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pictures Jerry, thanks.
Jerry


----------

